# Challenger V8



## gmiller (Dec 20, 2018)

Just thought I would post the progress on my V8. Managed to finish the 8 pistons without destroying any of the castings. I am going to move on to the piston rings before the connecting rods. 



Greg


----------



## michael-au (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks good
do have any other photos of the build to share 
I have a set of the same castings so would be nice to see how you machine the parts

michael


----------



## e.picler (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks realy nice Greg!
What is this castings kit? Where could I get it?
Yes, more photos, photos

Edi


----------



## gmiller (Dec 23, 2018)

michael-au said:


> Looks good
> do have any other photos of the build to share
> I have a set of the same castings so would be nice to see how you machine the parts
> 
> michael


Have you started your engine yet? I started with the block, establishing the location of the cam and crankshaft. Attached is a picture of the fixture I used and the block in the fixture.


----------



## gmiller (Dec 23, 2018)

e.picler said:


> Looks realy nice Greg!
> What is this castings kit? Where could I get it?
> Yes, more photos, photos
> 
> Edi


This is the Challenger V8, I understand the castings are no longer available. My siblings and I purchased these for my Dad in the early 1970's. He passed away and never did much on them. I am the only machinist in the family so I get to work on them. Below is a picture of my block fixture and the block in the fixture.


----------



## e.picler (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you Greg!
It will be a great project. I will follow with close interest.
Good luck on your building.

Edi


----------



## michael-au (Dec 24, 2018)

gmiller said:


> Have you started your engine yet? I started with the block, establishing the location of the cam and crankshaft. Attached is a picture of the fixture I used and the block in the fixture.
> View attachment 106357
> View attachment 106360



Hi
I have not started it yet am working on the Peewee
Still have a lot to learn before i start on the challenger


----------



## gmiller (Dec 25, 2018)

michael-au said:


> Hi
> I have not started it yet am working on the Peewee
> Still have a lot to learn before i start on the challenger


I guess I am jumping right in, I have built a Stuart steam engine and that is it. I have been in metal my whole working career from machinist to manager. Hopefully I have learned enough to get by. Got the piston rings made this past week.
Greg


----------

